# IMPORTANT HEALTH ADVICE



## Wine-O (Jun 23, 2009)

IMPORTANT HEALTH ADVICE

Do you have feelings of inadequacy? 

Do you suffer from shyness? 

Do you sometimes wish you were more assertive? 

If you answered yes to any of these questions, ask your doctor or pharmacist about Merlot. 

Merlot is the safe, natural way to feel better and more confident about yourself and your actions. It can help ease you out of your shyness and let you tell the world that you're ready and willing to do just about anything. 

You will notice the benefits of Merlot almost immediately and, with a regimen of regular doses, you can overcome any obstacles that prevent you from living the life you want to live. Shyness and awkwardness will be a thing of the past and you will discover many talents you never knew you had. 

Stop hiding and start living. 

Merlot may not be right for everyone. Women who are pregnant or nursing should not use it. However, women who wouldn't mind nursing or becoming pregnant are encouraged to try it. 

Side effects may include dizziness, nausea, vomiting, incarceration, erotic lustfulness, loss of motor control, loss of clothing, loss of money, loss of virginity, delusions of grandeur, table dancing, headache, dehydration, dry mouth, and a desire to sing Karaoke and play all-night rounds of Strip Poker, Truth Or Dare, and Naked Twister. 

WARNINGS: 
* The consumption of Merlot may make you think you are whispering when you are not. 

* The consumption of Merlot may cause you to tell your friends over and over again that you love them.

* The consumption of Merlot may cause you to think you can sing. 

* The consumption of Merlot may make you think you can converse enthusiastically with members of the opposite sex without spitting. 

* The consumption of Merlot may create the illusion that you are tougher, smarter, faster and better looking than most people. 

Now just imagine what you could achieve with a good Pinot Noir...


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 23, 2009)

As a nurse, I only have one thing to say, "I LOVE IT"!!!!


----------



## IQwine (Jun 23, 2009)

wow... Now I know why I drink Cabernet Sauvignon






</span></span>


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 23, 2009)

wow, I am going to go home and drink a merlot ASAP!!!


----------



## moto-girl (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Darn it! I only have a few bottles of a 4 year old Merlot left! Oh well, I'm old (but not as old as of lot of YOU), so I don't need a lot to do most of those things anyways!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 23, 2009)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 24, 2009)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## DrtDoctor (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll start a batch of Merlot tonight!

DrtDoctor


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 15, 2009)

Waldo says it the best!!! 


No one BUT no one could be more definitive, delineative and depictive.


Thanx WALDO, you're the best.


rrawhide


----------



## hartm (Jul 16, 2009)

Where can I get a prescription for this?


----------



## admiral (Jul 16, 2009)

I have six gallons of medicine (Stags Leap District Merlot) in secondary right now. I am feeling better already.


----------

